# Cooking on/in a pellet stove



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

In a place far, far away a long time ago, I had a Franklin fireplace with the swing in cooking grate.  All winter I would drive the neighbors nuts with the smell of steaks or pork chops cooking on a wood fire.  I wonder if it would be possible to create such a system to cook in a pellet stove!  Put the stove on LOW, swing in the steaks, and have them ready in a few minutes.  
Gotta be a way to do that!


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

I used the old Whitfield WP1 as a vertical cooker for brats etc as it had a very tall burn chamber. The Pellifier got a few meals cooked in it as well.


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd be worried about what grease would do to the inner stove workings.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 6, 2015)

The old Englander 25 PDV I had years ago (the design may have changed since then) has the top of the HX as the top of the stove, consequently, the stove top got hot enough to cook on.  Was the only pellet stove you could put a pot on and boil water....

Traeger makes a nice pellet BBQ, I have one.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw some guy baking potato's in his englander lol


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> The old Englander 25 PDV I had years ago (the design may have changed since then) has the top of the HX as the top of the stove, consequently, the stove top got hot enough to cook on.  Was the only pellet stove you could put a pot on and boil water....
> 
> Traeger makes a nice pellet BBQ, I have one.


I have a pellet-burning pizza oven!  850 degrees!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 6, 2015)

Anything is possible, after all, the Crosslink is inside a Harman, Countryside or a couple other brands to make HW for heat.....

Whats for dinner ma?  Pelletsteaks.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 6, 2015)

Never thought of it, but ya. In the P61 I don't see why you couldn't stand a fire brick up on each side of the burn pot and place an over baking pan or cookie sheet across that, roast onions and things in the pan. Just put the stove in a low Stove Temp Burn. I guess it's worth a try but then we have a commercial grade cook stove, has a center grill, an over with broiler, four burners, so what's the point ?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

Nothing tastes as good as ANYTHING cooked over wood!  Think campfire!


----------



## mikesj (Mar 6, 2015)

I had a few bags of pellets earlier this year that must have had some hickory sawdust mixed in with them. They smelled delicious when I filled the stove. They would have been great for cooking or smoking.


----------



## Ambient (Mar 6, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> I'd be worried about what grease would do to the inner stove workings.


Wouldn't that be considered an oil burner?


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 6, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> Think campfire!


The last camp fire I lit off was memorable, I used gasoline to light it off. Ignition was apocalyptic in nature but we had an instant campfire though. Neighboring campers stuck their noses in our site to see just a plain old camp fire burning. But wow, what a start up ! I mean like a 10 ft tall, by 6 ft around wham, that died down to a burning kindling fire within two minutes. Oh, yes, I did know to stand back and throw the match and indeed the initial flash of the fumes was violent..


----------



## bogieb (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmm, got me thinking about baked potatoes now. Living alone, I don't bother even lighting the gas stove or oven most weeks (I literally don't remember last time I lit it - maybe just after Christmas?). I do most of my cooking in a crock pot, but that is vegie soups, hearty meat stews, and lasagna that feed me for a week. Be nice to have a baked spud every once in a while; A little butter (the real stuff), sour cream, cheddar cheese, chives and bacon - I can almost smell it now  .


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

One fall I raked up this humongous pile of leaves probably 4+ feet high.  I doused it with liquid from a can marked kerosene and tried to strike a match but they were old and damp.  Went inside to get new ones.  I struck the new match and threw it toward the pile.  It didn't even get to the pile before this VERY LOUD explosion occurred, knocking me on my ass and sending burning leaves in every direction.  It was so loud that the neighbors came out looking for a downed airplane!   
Further analysis found GASOLINE in the KEROSENE can!  Fumes are MUCH more dangerous than liquids, let me tell you


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 6, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> One fall I raked up this humongous pile of leaves probably 4+ feet high.  I doused it with liquid from a can marked kerosene and tried to strike a match but they were old and damp.  Went inside to get new ones.  I struck the new match and threw it toward the pile.  It didn't even get to the pile before this VERY LOUD explosion occurred, knocking me on my ass and sending burning leaves in every direction.  It was so loud that the neighbors came out looking for a downed airplane!
> Further analysis found GASOLINE in the KEROSENE can!  Fumes are MUCH more dangerous than liquids, let me tell you


Oh yes ! My camp fire was at night, you should see the sideways action of those fumes going off. Honestly it looked like these slow motion videos you see of a nuke or super high intensity bomb going off !! But it destroys the evidence for you. My fellow campers came and saw nothing unusual. It was a blue flash sideways around the fire pit ring and orange flame straight up. BUt when they showed up it was a normal looking camp fire.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

This is basically what I had in the Franklin.  I burned oak slab wood.  $10 for two pickup loads.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.google.com/patents/US2998001

This would definitely work!

http://www.google.co.in/patents/US3213846


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

Ambient said:


> an oil burner


Its a bio oil burner . Lot of  renderings go into bio oil that's used for some heating fuel and biodiesel


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> , I did know to stand back and throw the match and indeed the initial flash of the fumes was violent


Neighbor ran out of matches try so went back to the house to get some more and when he returned the mix was just right. Beard and eye brows were gone. Glad he moved. Was a walking disaster.


----------



## Ambient (Mar 6, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Its a bio oil burner . Lot of  renderings go into bio oil that's used for some heating fuel and biodiesel


I was reading about Solarzyme and their efforts.  I wonder if they could make a pellet from Algae, it doubles itself at such an incredible speed. Like gallons in a day from one cell.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Neighbor ran out of matches try so went back to the house to get some more and when he returned the mix was just right. Beard and eye brows were gone. Glad he moved. Was a walking disaster.


Yes I've been around gasoline long enough to know a little goes a long ways. I normally use charcoal lighter fluid but the can we had was essentially empty.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

Research at the University of Minnesota had the stuff growing very well in tanks and are trying it for treating waste water with the benefits of clean water, oil and feed stock. One could grow enough at home to meet ones needs for fuel etc from sewage but the trick is it needs some stress to produce oil well but should be easy to genetically engineer IMO as its a simple organism.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Neighbor ran out of matches try so went back to the house to get some more and when he returned the mix was just right. Beard and eye brows were gone. Glad he moved. Was a walking disaster.



I resemble that remark!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Research at the University of Minnesota had the stuff growing very well in tanks and are trying it for treating waste water with the benefits of clean water, oil and feed stock. One could grow enough at home to meet ones needs for fuel etc from sewage but the trick is it needs some stress to produce oil well but should be easy to genetically engineer IMO as its a simple organism.


Heck, there's PLENTY of STRESS in my household!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 6, 2015)

Ambient said:


> I was reading about Solarzyme and their efforts.  I wonder if they could make a pellet from Algae, it doubles itself at such an incredible speed. Like gallons in a day from one cell.


Kinda sounds like Solyndra......


----------



## Ambient (Mar 6, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> Kinda sounds like Solyndra......


yes it more like Solar Slime  aka green goo


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 6, 2015)

With all the crap they put in pellets I would burn inside if the stove for sure. Who know what they supplement with in the mixture. You can buy special pellets for pellet barbecue grills which would be OK.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

Makes for burning corn even better argument.


----------



## Husky (Mar 6, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> In a place far, far away a long time ago, I had a Franklin fireplace with the swing in cooking grate.  All winter I would drive the neighbors nuts with the smell of steaks or pork chops cooking on a wood fire.  I wonder if it would be possible to create such a system to cook in a pellet stove!  Put the stove on LOW, swing in the steaks, and have them ready in a few minutes.
> Gotta be a way to do that!


 That brings back memories. When I was a young kid our first wood burner was a Franklin and I can remember the cooking grate that swung in. My father would cook steak and the such every once in a while. Oh how good that stuff would taste on a wood flame in the middle of winter. After the first oil crisis in the early 70's we changed out  that Franklin for an airtight stove to produce some heat.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 6, 2015)

TonyVideo said:


> With all the crap they put in pellets I would burn inside if the stove for sure. Who know what they supplement with in the mixture. You can buy special pellets for pellet barbecue grills which would be OK.


 
I tend to burn stove pellets (Somersets) in my Treager.  Cheaper than the Treager special pellets by far....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 6, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Makes for burning corn even better argument.


 
Corn fired steaks don't sound bad either....


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

When I last cooked as you noticed was a long time ago and we drove up the pellet plant and got our pellets. We seen what we were burning.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 6, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Corn fired steaks don't sound bad either....


Someone had smoker recipes using corn. Maybe try that for the turkey breast for Sunday.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 7, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Maybe try that for the turkey breast for Sunday


 
Turkey breast will have to wait until after the 20th of March and I bag a gobbler.


----------



## Ambient (Mar 7, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Turkey breast will have to wait until after the 20th of March and I bag a gobbler.


You could just raise your own, we did twenty last year.  That way you wouldn't have to wait.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 7, 2015)

Ambient said:


> You could just raise your own, we did twenty last year.  That way you wouldn't have to wait.


 
Nope.

I prefer the hunting experience.  I 'raise' cattle, thats bad enough.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 7, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Nope.
> 
> I prefer the hunting experience.  I 'raise' cattle, thats bad enough.


Hmmm, Your last trip for venison was unpleasant


----------



## Ambient (Mar 7, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Nope.
> 
> I prefer the hunting experience.  I 'raise' cattle, thats bad enough.





Bioburner said:


> Hmmm, Your last trip for venison was unpleasant




I raise fruit trees, I have no use for those over sized vermin damaging any of my trees.  I used to enjoy hunting with the bow, sometimes for weeks, the gun season was over in the first half hour, whoopee!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 7, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Hmmm, Your last trip for venison was unpleasant


 

Agreed but I was deathly sick and trying to be accomodating.....  Most of my hunting trips are good memories.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 7, 2015)

Ambient said:


> I raise fruit trees, I have no use for those over sized vermin damaging any of my trees.  I used to enjoy hunting with the bow, sometimes for weeks, the gun season was over in the first half hour, whoopee!


 
They can be an issue eating fruit trees or on your car bumper which is why I endorse killing them for meat.  I'm a charter member of PETA  P eople E ating T asty A nimals.


----------



## railfanron (Mar 8, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> PETA  P eople E ating T asty A nimals.


Me too!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 8, 2015)

We have enough of them here (in Michigan), yotes too.  I see where they are sniping around Wayne State, Dearborn Campus, to eradicate the overpopulation.  2 years ago we got crop damage tags for the Ann Arbor area, was like shooting fish in a barrel, not very sporty but necessary and we donated all the meat.  Probably using recurves and x bows in Dearborn so as not to alarm the inhabitants and hunting in the evening or early morning.

More yote issues here.  Those take a bit more skill because yotes are naturally wary.

I shoot a lot of squirrels here.  My buddy makes a mean crockpot squirrel stew.


----------



## railfanron (Mar 8, 2015)

We have a few here to. I think they ate all the pheasants. Pheasant hunting is really cheap hunting cause you don't need any shells.
Ron


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 9, 2015)

I just want to take a minute and shame all you folks for using oil based fuel of any sort to strike a fire. As a young boy I was always taught to make a fire from a single match. I'm a professional fire starter now a days and can actuallt start a fire from a fire piston I got on a camp outing. To each their own I suppose but just remember to always try to hone your fire building skills. Who knows when you may need it.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 9, 2015)

Making your own fire pistons is quite easy as well as making the char paper.  We didn't 'strike' a fire with oil based fuel.  We used a match, which be 'struck', to blow up the leaves   Even with a piston, the same explosion would have occurred but you would have been a lot closer.  Our older generation only has to learn a lesson once while the younger generation keeps making the same mistakes ---- every 4 years, 2 years, and 6 years!  The younger generation will pay for that ignorance while we will be looking down (or up) and shaking our heads.


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah. I've Seen some home made fire pistons. They are pretty neat.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 10, 2015)

Baked potatoes in the P61 yesterday. Wrapped them in foil and just sat them out on the outer ledges of the stove inside, left and right and below the burn pot ( those with P series Harmans will know where I mean). It was a warm day of 38-41 deg outside, I just kept the stove in maintenance burn. In 1 hour 20 min the potatoes were perfectly done. Good sized Red Skinned potatoes, nice and moist, perfect. I know this is not roasting but they were good anyway. Veggie s are next. For just the two of us there is room for a veggie pack and a potato on each side of the burn pot, same as I cook on the grill in the summer for us..


----------



## bogieb (Mar 10, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Baked potatoes in the P61 yesterday. Wrapped them in foil and just sat them out on the outer ledges of the stove inside, left and right and below the burn pot ( those with P series Harmans will know where I mean). It was a warm day of 38-41 deg outside, I just kept the stove in maintenance burn. In 1 hour 20 min the potatoes were perfectly done. Good sized Red Skinned potatoes, nice and moist, perfect. I know this is not roasting but they were good anyway. Veggie s are next. For just the two of us there is room for a veggie pack and a potato on each side of the burn pot, same as I cook on the grill in the summer for us..



Thanks for letting us know the result. guess I need to buy a potato or two this weekend!


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 10, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Thanks for letting us know the result. guess I need to buy a potato or two this weekend!


I thought they would still be hard, told the wife maybe we better finish up in the microwave so we could eat and she could get off to her practice session ( she sings).. When she opened up the packets she exclaimed how perfect they were cooked, and they were too. The stove came off maintenance a couple of times but barely FWIW, still a pretty low flame..


----------



## bogieb (Mar 10, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> I thought they would still be hard, told the wife maybe we better finish up in the microwave so we could eat and she could get off to her practice session ( she sings).. When she opened up the packets she exclaimed how perfect they were cooked, and they were too. The stove came off maintenance a couple of times but barely FWIW, still a pretty low flame..



Perfect for my set-up, just flip it back to manual light (it is in room temp / auto right now), and I'll be on my way to a perfect baked spud


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 10, 2015)

The top of my englander get really hot. I'm sure I could skillet cook on the top. Maybe some hash browns and eggs. it would be good use for my cast iron skillets since I never cook with them on the glass top stove. 

I don't know about any of you but next to a charcoal or wood grill the next best thing to cook a steak on is. A nice seasoned cast skillet.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 10, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Perfect for my set-up, just flip it back to manual light (it is in room temp / auto right now), and I'll be on my way to a perfect baked spud


I think on the next round I may experiment with Stove temp, maybe down around 2. I don't know yet but after I do it I will report back. Yesterday was room Temp Manual basically maintenance burn. I'd like to get a baked potato in under an hour , or know that I could get one in under an hour. If the potato is done the other veggies will be .


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 10, 2015)

I really am enjoying this post. It kind of opens a whole world of cooking for our family.

I am also maybe thinking of putting some baked beans up above the stove and if it gets to hot I could just move it back on the hopper lid.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 10, 2015)

jeremygrimm said:


> I really am enjoying this post. It kind of opens a whole world of cooking for our family.
> 
> I am also maybe thinking of putting some baked beans up above the stove and if it gets to hot I could just move it back on the hopper lid.


I think trying to cook on top of a p61 would be a mid winter thing. We keep a dragon on top, inside is water, the water just about makes a little vapor of steam but it never comes to boil unless the pot is about empty. It takes about 24 hours to simmer the water out in mid winter burns.  FWIW.  This time of year much longer. But every stove is different. I'm not going to try and cook on top of the p61 but now that I know about the inside values for cooking it will become a regular I'm 100% sure. The wife is all on board for this kind of thing.


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah. I think this englander 25-pdv will reach 700 degrees on top if I crank it up. But if I keep it low it's still to hot to touch for more than a second. But it won't sizzle water drops. I'm going to get a thermometer and see what the top actually is On different heats. I'm excited to try this for next winter. I doubt we do much with it now. Winter is hopefully drawing to a close with the 50 degree Temps we are having here in ohio.


----------



## bogieb (Mar 10, 2015)

My stoves don't usually work hard enough to get the top hot enough to cook.

Heck, at my old house with a wood stove cranking, it took a long time to cook anything on the stove top (it was soapstone - stays cooler than cast iron), but it would cook and get water to steaming if I let the house get to about 90.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 10, 2015)

bogieb said:


> My stoves don't usually work hard enough to get the top hot enough to cook.
> 
> Heck, at my old house with a wood stove cranking, it took a long time to cook anything on the stove top (it was soapstone - stays cooler than cast iron), but it would cook and get water to steaming if I let the house get to about 90.


Hey it's 51 out so far today, Wow ! No baking in the stove this afternoon.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 10, 2015)

Time to pull out the solar cooker.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 10, 2015)

Interesting on the baked potatoes - wouldn't have enough space in the Elena to cook for my crew.

Great Aunt used to make biscuits on top of her wood stove at her boat-to cabin near Bancroft, Ontario.  That was pre-electricity... my first trip there.  Good memories!

When electric lines were brought in Uncle bucked up, split, stacked the wood in stacks that looked like beehives.  Uncle's son got the place and it was sold.   Wonder how long they lasted ...


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 10, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Interesting on the baked potatoes - wouldn't have enough space in the Elena to cook for my crew.
> 
> Great Aunt used to make biscuits on top of her wood stove at her boat-to cabin near Bancroft, Ontario.  That was pre-electricity... my first trip there.  Good memories!


I bet one could hang 4 spuds from the exchanger flame guard without issue.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 11, 2015)

I still want to make a small, swing-in grill! That might be a summer project.  Probably done running the stoves.  73 here today!  Of course, two nights ago it was 21.  Crazy global warming!


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 11, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> I still want to make a small, swing-in grill! That might be a summer project.  Probably done running the stoves.  73 here today!  Of course, two nights ago it was 21.  Crazy global warming!


Someone was selling just the hopper and burner assembly to make your own grill. Nearly the same as the whole stoves at around $275.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 11, 2015)

Sort of a bootleg Traeger I assume?


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 12, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> I still want to make a small, swing-in grill! That might be a summer project.  Probably done running the stoves.  73 here today!  Of course, two nights ago it was 21.  Crazy global warming!


For us on Cape Cod to have a 54 deg day and also have it sunny and not particularly windy in March is phenomenal, that was yesterday. Today is supposed to stay in the low to mid 30's.

We couldn't cook meat on the shelves of the P61 so I can see the idea of some sort of suspended rig in there with a drip tray of some sort. For us the foil wrap works, the wife is not up for ash on or in her food anyway. I say her in that she first brought it up, not that I like ash in my food either !! Oh she things this is wonderful discovery !


----------



## bogieb (Mar 12, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> For us on Cape Cod to have a 54 deg day and also have it sunny and not particularly windy in March is phenomenal, that was yesterday. Today is supposed to stay in the low to mid 30's.
> 
> We couldn't cook meat on the shelves of the P61 so I can see the idea of some sort of suspended rig in there with a drip tray of some sort. For us the foil wrap works, the wife is not up for ash on or in her food anyway. I say her in that she first brought it up, not that I like ash in my food either !! Oh she things this is wonderful discovery !



50's yesterday - snowing this morning and 40 mph gusts. The joys of pre-spring 

Hmm, wonder if a small pot on the side shelf could act like a small crock pot for cooking meat - let it simmer all day. Wouldn't feed an army, but enough for a couple of people.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 12, 2015)

bogieb said:


> 50's yesterday - snowing this morning and 40 mph gusts. The joys of pre-spring
> 
> Hmm, wonder if a small pot on the side shelf could act like a small crock pot for cooking meat - let it simmer all day. Wouldn't feed an army, but enough for a couple of people.


Hmmm, we have some little one person crocks that when I make onion soup we use to bake the cheese on top. Good thinking Bogieb !! I'll see if those fit in, if so Beef Bourguignon and baked potatoes here we come !

Edit: Yes, perfect fit !! LOL Bogieb

Edit: oops my wife says these are not cooking crocks, though they get fired long enough to melt the cheese, they might not take the long term oven heat ( stove heat). They cost enough, they should be oven usable, IMO.


----------



## bogieb (Mar 13, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Hmmm, we have some little one person crocks that when I make onion soup we use to bake the cheese on top. Good thinking Bogieb !! I'll see if those fit in, if so Beef Bourguignon and baked potatoes here we come !
> 
> Edit: Yes, perfect fit !! LOL Bogieb
> 
> Edit: oops my wife says these are not cooking crocks, though they get fired long enough to melt the cheese, they might not take the long term oven heat ( stove heat). They cost enough, they should be oven usable, IMO.



Maybe there are small replacement inserts on the webz. I see 1.5 qt crock pots for $15 on amazon too. Hey, I want you to do the experiment for me, not go to the trouble myself - LOL


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 13, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Maybe there are small replacement inserts on the webz. I see 1.5 qt crock pots for $15 on amazon too. Hey, I want you to do the experiment for me, not go to the trouble myself - LOL


We found some square crockery she had stashed away that will fit in the stove. No tops, we will have to use foil for lids. My wife bought the beef yesterday ! LOL


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 13, 2015)

Shoot a pic and let's see it...


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 13, 2015)

jeremygrimm said:


> Shoot a pic and let's see it...


Will do, may be a couple of days yet but I'll post it when we get there.


----------



## bogieb (Mar 15, 2015)

I baked a couple of sweet potatoes in the P61a today. Came out perfect and sticky sweet! Made a nice base for a nice healthy desert;


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 15, 2015)

bogieb said:


> I baked a couple of sweet potatoes in the P61a today. Came out perfect and sticky sweet! Made a nice base for a nice healthy desert;


Good job !!

Funny, the meat my wife bought was a brisket for Corned Beef and cabbage dinner. Not for the stove experiment. So that's gone on hold.


----------



## jeremygrimm (Mar 15, 2015)

That's awesome..


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 16, 2015)

In the P61, let you know how it turns out.. Oh the funky flame is because I shot the photo with the door open.

Edit: It's done, cooked in 1 hr 10 min. Yummy, next time use a little thickening in the broth.


----------



## bogieb (Mar 17, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> In the P61, let you know how it turns out.. Oh the funky flame is because I shot the photo with the door open.
> 
> Edit: It's done, cooked in 1 hr 10 min. Yummy, next time use a little thickening in the broth.



Looks great - now I'm hungry!


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a Rec Tec pellet grill, similar to the Treager Texas. I have been burning the Hamers in it with good results. I don't know how doing a steak in the Harman would work but anything cooked that would be wrapped to keep the ash out should do okay as long as it fits.

Here are the hopper assemblies they also make a nice grill. I have bought some parts from them, nice people to deal with.
http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/pellet-hoppers/


----------



## mikesj (Mar 20, 2015)

Had a surprise snow day here- first day of spring, yeah right. 

Got out my cast iron skillet and fried eggs for breakfast on top of my stove. Worked fine.  I doubt that I would be able to cook a soup or stew on top of mine,  but the skillet got plenty hot for eggs.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 20, 2015)

mikesj said:


> first day of spring, yeah right


Not till late today


----------

